# Adventures In Growing



## GanjaGuru (Feb 23, 2006)

Since I'm been growing for decades, occasionally I'd do something to break up the routine or just experiment.
One year, as a method of concealment from the chopper hawgs, I grew some plants horizontally (sideways).
After the plant was about a foot tall I bent the top over and tied it down.
Then, as it grew, I continued to tie the main stalk down, using yarn/rope and tent stakes/rocks.
Sort of lst-ing taken to the extreme, because the plants were 6'--7' long,
but the meristem (main stem) remained 8" off the ground.
What happens when you do this is the branches, which normally grow on both sides on the meristem now only grow on the side facing upward.
And the branches become like little tree's, growing maybe 2.5'--3' tall.
After doing this one year I realized that, from the air, it still might look suspicious--plants in a row.  So the next year I did it again but further refined it by making the meristem grow in an S shape.
Sneaky snake pot.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 23, 2006)

Have you ever tried bonzi-ing a tree mister Miyagi style? I did it a few years ago and got some amazingly cool looking plants outta it. I have some old standard pics that I'll try to scan and show you guys.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 24, 2006)

thats the shit GG. i think i'm gonna try that this summer in my yard. do you think this will work for any strain?


----------



## puffadder (Feb 24, 2006)

My first grow, I was advised by a friend to constantly pluck the new growth as it emerged from the top of the plant. The plant then sends out two shoots at that juncture as opposed to one. This resulted in a very round bush-shaped plant. It was covered in buds but lacked that large central cola.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

Remeber to cut the roots back as well. Maybe I'll remember how to spell.... I'm talking stright from my ass, although, I do think to Bonzai, you need to cut the roots as well.


----------

